# Public Disclosure Used To Be Illegal...That's So Bush



## Brill (May 26, 2014)

Very Keystone Cops-esque.  Of course, as per the Admin's "norms", nobody will suffer consequences for being completely incompetent.

IRS investigations, Benghazi, healthcare, VA, etc...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...444-11e3-8f90-73e071f3d637_story.html?hpid=z1


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2014)

So what happens in a situation like this, does  CIA get him on the first helicopter out of town?

Second part of the question, now that his cover is blown, is is his career at CIA essentially over?


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2014)

So someone from the .mil supplied the name and no one in the press office realized the error until a REPORTER asked them about it?

Nicely done!


----------



## JBS (May 27, 2014)

His undercover career is over, and more importantly you know this is a tremendous danger to his family thanks to this incompetence.

Just reading it, sounds to me like too many people, and too much apathy.  An oops like that sounds like familiarity, routine, and finally apathetic laziness.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> So someone from the .mil supplied the name and no one in the press office realized the error until a REPORTER asked them about it?
> 
> Nicely done!



I think the .mil *distributed* the name and duty position, someone else had to supply it.


----------



## DA SWO (May 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> So someone from the .mil supplied the name and no one in the press office realized the error until a REPORTER asked them about it?
> 
> Nicely done!



Something doesn't feel right.
DoD gave the data straight to the press, or to the WH Press Office?


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2014)

We're only as good as the data provided:



> Their names were included on a list of participants in the briefing* provided by U.S. military officials to the White House press office.*
> 
> Initially, the press office raised no objection, apparently because* military officials had provided the list to distribute to news organizations*. But senior White House officials realized the mistake and scrambled to issue an updated list without the CIA officer’s name.



It sounds like the .mil generated the list, sent it to the WH, and the WH press office sent out the list. Why is the .mil doing the initial list? Dunno...maybe because it was on Bagram and not down in Kabul under a DoS aegis? I can only speculate, but I'm going on what the article says.


----------



## Brill (May 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> We're only as good as the data provided:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like the .mil generated the list, sent it to the WH, and the WH press office sent out the list. Why is the .mil doing the initial list? Dunno...maybe because it was on Bagram and not down in Kabul under a DoS aegis? I can only speculate, but I'm going on what the article says.



You honestly think the WH or Executive Office would accept responsibility?


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2014)

lindy said:


> You honestly think the WH or Executive Office would accept responsibility?



Not at all. What I'm saying is that there is a lot of blame and FAIL to go around and we shouldn't (given the information available) pin this on one organization.


----------

